# Sigma brush cup holder.. worth the price or dupes?



## MsButterfly (Jan 16, 2012)

I spotted this holder on the Sigma site. I like the fact it would keep my brushes dust free and great for travel. The price with shipping to Canada would be $28.00.

  	I'm trying to come up with a cheap dupe or maybe a diy. Or do you think it's worth the splurge?

  	Here it is...http://www.sigmabeauty.com/product_p/bch01.htm


----------



## Kimmers (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the travel size one and love it! I bought their brush roll originally for travel before they were selling this brush cup separately and hated working from the brush roll.  I'd rather have all my brushes standing in the cups.  Hope that helps!


----------

